# GT430 and GPUZ specs



## Evilsizer (Dec 7, 2011)

looking at GPUz it shows 16 ROP's but from what i see online it only has 4 ROP's with 16 Texture units.  why does GPUz show Texture units as ROP's, im running the 0.5.6 build.  is there not a way to have both listed?


----------



## Evilsizer (Dec 15, 2011)

this to vague or something?  not sure why it is so hard to answer the question.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2011)

I think this has been a problem for a while, I wonder why it wasn't fixed.  The GPU-z all the way back in the GT430 review(0.4.6) was reporting the wrong ROP count too.


----------



## Evilsizer (Dec 15, 2011)

ok so that answers that, all i can do is hope they fix it.  now just if they can/would add texture unit info.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll have to check my GT 440 tomorrow but yes it should be 96sp/16tmu/4rops I believe.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2011)

sometimes the info the card/drivers reports is incorrect, and needs to be hard coded into GPU-Z.


all i can think of in this case is either W1zzard missed this one GPU, or possibly multiple cards share the same ID, thus at least one of them would need to read wrong.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 15, 2011)

i'll look into this today


----------



## theonedub (Dec 15, 2011)

Same issue with my GT 530 (Rebadged 430).


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 15, 2011)

Please check GT 430, GT 520 and similar cards with the build attached to this thread.

Everything should be correct now. Please confirm.


----------



## Evilsizer (Dec 15, 2011)

fixed, thanks!


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 18, 2011)

I reported bad ROP counts in HD5450 and GT520 some time ago, as it reports 8 ROPS and really it has 4.


----------

